# Training in the DC metro area (NOVA, DC, MD)??



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

I recently acquired the rights to my family's dog, Harley. I know that may sound weird, but I'm the "real dog person" in the family and my parents have discovered that shepherds require a ton of work and dedication. Since this is my family's first shepherd, they really did not know what they were getting into and feel a little overwhelmed. I have been at College this year, but have since graduated and now have full responsibility of Harley (thank god--he is literally the love of my life). While I was at school, however, the big guy was sent to a training school for two weeks where he was clicker trained. He came back from training camp very responsive and happy. I know that a lot of people on this forum aren't really into send away training options (neither am I!), but it was my parents decision and not mine.

Anyways, Harley's training continues to go well but I would like some private instruction with a German Shepherd trainer. I was told that I could go back to the training school he was at for classes, but I would rather seek private obedience classes locally from an experienced trainer with GSD knowledge. Do you think that is a good idea? Or should I return to the training school? He is 14 months so I think it is crucial to continue his training, but I don't want to compromise his previous training with new training. Either way, I want him to continue to learn and have good mental stimulation.. any suggestions would be great!

Also, does anyone know any really good trainers in the DC area? I live in Potomac but am close to DC and Northern VA. 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

I'm in Potomac too and would be interested in a good trainer as well.


----------



## gsddvm (May 15, 2009)

You guys should contact Michael Leighton. Her website is:

http://www.dcmetrok9.com/

She is wonderful and will come to your house..

Susan


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What kind of training are you looking for? Are you looking for basic obedience, with the goal of maybe taking the CGC, or are you looking to get into a specific sport, like Schutzhund?


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

CGC


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mozart, when I lived in the DC area, I lived in Woodbridge, VA which is just a little ways south of DC. I went to a place called All About Dogs, Inc. (http://allaboutdogsinc.com/) which has a very nice training facility. 

They do levels classes, where you pay for x amount of months and you can go to as many classes in your level and levels below as you can make it to. To move up a level, your dog has to demonstrate that s/he has learned specific behaviors. At level 4, they do field trips to work on behaviors in other places - one place we used to go to was a local Starbuck's - and then they offer CGC testing.

They also do seminars and clinics at their facility, and offer private training at their facility or at your home.

They're a good place if you're looking for positive classes.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Wes at Arrowwood Shepherds. He's a great guy, absolutely brilliant. He trains everything from pets to police dogs, and tailors the training to your needs. You pay a membership fee and then just pay every time you want to go. He is great!


----------



## XNN (Oct 23, 2014)

bkernan said:


> I recently acquired the rights to my family's dog, Harley. I know that may sound weird, but I'm the "real dog person" in the family and my parents have discovered that shepherds require a ton of work and dedication. Since this is my family's first shepherd, they really did not know what they were getting into and feel a little overwhelmed. I have been at College this year, but have since graduated and now have full responsibility of Harley (thank god--he is literally the love of my life). While I was at school, however, the big guy was sent to a training school for two weeks where he was clicker trained. He came back from training camp very responsive and happy. I know that a lot of people on this forum aren't really into send away training options (neither am I!), but it was my parents decision and not mine.
> 
> Anyways, Harley's training continues to go well but I would like some private instruction with a German Shepherd trainer. I was told that I could go back to the training school he was at for classes, but I would rather seek private obedience classes locally from an experienced trainer with GSD knowledge. Do you think that is a good idea? Or should I return to the training school? He is 14 months so I think it is crucial to continue his training, but I don't want to compromise his previous training with new training. Either way, I want him to continue to learn and have good mental stimulation.. any suggestions would be great!
> 
> ...


We had a private class with Butch Handerson (4107410000) on Sunday. He was awesome.

We also had another private class with Leigh from Shiraz farm (7037284967) two hours ago. She was very good too and it was even better that she came to our house.

We will keep working with them in the future time.

Thanks for recommending.


----------

